# Wood Shelf Pin Method



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Using metal or plastic shelf pins or clips may not be the most decorative or traditional method for hanging shelves or adjustable shelves.

This method is really very easy to do and IMO looks unique. The basic idea is to have a dowels protruding from the case work that fit into grooved slots on the underside of the shelf.

Where you want the shelf (or shelves), drill 1/4" holes 3/8" deep into the cabinet walls the distance you want the supports from the front and back edges. If these are to be adjustable shelves drill however many sets of holes for the height adjustment.

On the underside of the shelf, using a bottom round bit  (#45784), rout a 3/8" long slot, 1/4" deep to line up with the holes drilled in the cabinet wall.

Cut 3/4" long sections from a 1/4" wood dowel rod, species of your choice. Slightly chamfer the ends with some sandpaper and insert into the holes. When the shelf sits on the dowels, the bottom is flat, and all you see are the fitted dowels. This makes for a shelf that will be secure and won't slide. Amazingly, 1/4" dowels will hold quite a bit of weight. 

This is not a method you would want to use if you plan to turn shelves over. If that's the case, just use the dowels and forgo the slotting.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I've seen commercial adjustable shelving that uses pretty much exactly the technique you mention and yep, it's a good idea. The commercial ones use plastic or metal pins, but I agree w/ you that the shear strength of 1/4" dowls is more than you would expect.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

phinds said:


> I've seen commercial adjustable shelving that uses pretty much exactly the technique you mention and yep, it's a good idea. The commercial ones use plastic or metal pins, but I agree w/ you that the shear strength of 1/4" dowls is more than you would expect.



When the shelf is cut 1/16" narrower than the opening, there's not much of a gap at all. The dowel has quite a bit of shear strength with that proximity. What does look nice is a match of the dowel to the shelf in species, and the trick fit.


----------

